# Singlespeed chain? Why bother?



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2013)

The chain on my singlespeed looks like it is about to fall apart so I'm going to replace it before it snaps mid-grunt at some traffic lights and causes me a genital discourtesy. 

The chainset on my bike is a standard gearing Shimano Stronglight and the rear cog is taken from a standard 10 speed cassette (I converted to SS by adding LOADS of free hub spacers), so should I buy a normal 10 speed chain rather than spending the extra on a singlespeed chain?


----------



## mangid (2 Nov 2013)

I would stick with a narrow chain for narrow cog and chain ring. 

An SS, 1/8, chain isn't necessarily more expensive though, £6 for an SRAM 1/8, but having broke those in the past, and them wearing out in a couple of months I must admit to treating myself to Izumi Super Tough these days. Get maybe 6K from one, just mickle it with a couple of baby wipes after a dirty ride, so far no breaks, and even wear. I did try DID for a while, but the bolt wore quicker than the pins, so always ended up with an annoying ticking noise after 3K, before the chain had worn out ....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2013)

mangid said:


> I would stick with a narrow chain for narrow cog and chain ring.
> 
> An SS, 1/8, chain isn't necessarily more expensive though, £6 for an SRAM 1/8, but having broke those in the past, and them wearing out in a couple of months I must admit to treating myself to Izumi Super Tough these days. Get maybe 6K from one, just mickle it with a couple of baby wipes after a dirty ride, so far no breaks, and even wear. I did try DID for a while, but the bolt wore quicker than the pins, so always ended up with an annoying ticking noise after 3K, before the chain had worn out ....



£55 for a chain! Wow! Mind you, it would probably be worth it. I've just worked out I've done 4000 miles on this chain, and it would have been a cheapie to start with!


----------



## mangid (2 Nov 2013)

I know, it's a guilty pleasure ;-)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2013)

I just gave my bike a good clean and noticed the rear cog was really badly shark toothed, so I replaced it (how I love the simplicity of maintaining singlespeed bikes). Definitely time for a new chain!


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2013)

That's gone !

Stick with a 3/32 when running that kit.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> That's gone !
> 
> Stick with a 3/32 when running that kit.



I'm now off to the Interwebs to figure out what 3/32 means


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm now off to the Interwebs to figure out what 3/32 means



Standard chain.

1/8th is a single speed 3/32 referred to geared for 8 speeds? You could easily run a 8 speed chain as they are stronger than 10.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Nov 2013)

If you're after economy, my SS has been running perfectly on a £3.99 7 speed chain from Asda.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2013)

Smart, I'll go for this chain then http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-hg50-78-speed-chain/


----------



## mangid (2 Nov 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Smart, I'll go for this chain then http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-hg50-78-speed-chain/



Did you order a quick link, or do you go with the connecting pin ?

I know I fretted with the connecting pin on my Road Bike ;-) Not had any issues, but always seems a bit more phaff ....

Bolt, nut, and loctite, you know where you are then


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2013)

mangid said:


> Did you order a quick link, or do you go with the connecting pin ?
> 
> I know I fretted with the connecting pin on my Road Bike ;-) Not had any issues, but always seems a bit more phaff ....
> 
> Bolt, nut, and loctite, you know where you are then


I'll use the connecting pin, I finally figured out how to use them!


----------



## Smurfy (3 Nov 2013)

Fifty-five notes for a SS/Fixed chain!!!!!!! 

I'm willing to pay that for an EAI cog, but the cog should last for years, whereas the chain most certainly won't.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2013)

I normally buy the 1/8 chain for my fixed from the LBS near work, cost about a tenner and gives me about a years use, about 3000 miles, until they closed down I used to buy the six pound chains from the bike stall in Coventry Market, used to give me the same life as the ten pound chains.


----------



## Roadrider48 (4 Nov 2013)

I saw a SS 1/8 chain on the Wiggle site for £8. It was a gold colour!


----------



## 4F (4 Nov 2013)

I get three Asda singlespeed chains for £ 4 each. One on its own is not long enough so I have to split one to make two chains so works out at £ 6.00 each
Just seen the £ 55.00 ones linked above


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2013)

These look good.


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2013)

Not saying how good they are for longevity etc.


----------



## mangid (4 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Fifty-five notes for a SS/Fixed chain!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm willing to pay that for an EAI cog, but the cog should last for years, whereas the chain most certainly won't.



EAI cogs don't last for years, I get thru 1 a year ....


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Nov 2013)

Been using 3/32 KMC Z610 HX silver chains for years, a tenner or less and the silver looks miles better than the grey.


----------



## colly (4 Nov 2013)

http://singlespeedcomponents.co.uk/chains/half-link-311.html


----------



## Sharpy (4 Nov 2013)

These are pretty smart for a single speed commuter. Haven't heard much about them just yet but they do look good


----------



## colly (4 Nov 2013)

Offroader@heart said:


> These are pretty smart for a single speed commuter. Haven't heard much about them just yet but they do look good


Very swish. Are they classed as a shower or a goer?


----------



## Smurfy (5 Nov 2013)

mangid said:


> Bolt, nut, and loctite, you know where you are then



Do you mean something like this DID chain, which has a screw in connector pin? I've never actually seen one of those in the flesh


----------



## Smurfy (5 Nov 2013)

mangid said:


> EAI cogs don't last for years, I get thru 1 a year ....


I've always thought that the wear on the sprocket and chainring is very low if the chain is kept in good shape and replaced regularly. Hence, my approach has always been to regard the chain as relatively expendable, not spend too much on the chain, and replace the chain regularly. 

Just out of interest, do you run one chain and sprocket for ages until both are knackered, or do you get through several chains in the year that you say an EAI sprocket lasts? How many miles do you get out of one EAI sprocket? You sound like you must be a mega-miler if you get through one a year!

I was thinking of buying an EAI Superstar, the main motivation being that they claim to be highly concentric. If you've got any experience of this then I'd be interested to hear your opinion.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2013)

I wear out a chain and fixed sprocket in 12 months of commuting. No big cost as the lot is less than £30.


----------



## mangid (6 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I've always thought that the wear on the sprocket and chainring is very low if the chain is kept in good shape and replaced regularly. Hence, my approach has always been to regard the chain as relatively expendable, not spend too much on the chain, and replace the chain regularly.
> 
> Just out of interest, do you run one chain and sprocket for ages until both are knackered, or do you get through several chains in the year that you say an EAI sprocket lasts? How many miles do you get out of one EAI sprocket? You sound like you must be a mega-miler if you get through one a year!
> 
> I was thinking of buying an EAI Superstar, the main motivation being that they claim to be highly concentric. If you've got any experience of this then I'd be interested to hear your opinion.



Yep, I'm using Superstar, looks beautiful, and runs really nicely.

Keep the chain in pretty good condition, it'll be wiped and relubed most days at this time of the year.

I go thru 2 chains to one sprocket, 6K per chain, 12K per sprocket. If I try and run the sprocket on the third new chain it will make a terrible racket ;-)

Using Sugino Zen on the front with Sugino 75 cranks, chain ring lasts maybe 2 years, or 24K . Still have a slight tight spot, so not all perfectly concentric.


----------



## mangid (6 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Do you mean something like this DID chain, which has a screw in connector pin? I've never actually seen one of those in the flesh



Yep, that's the one, even used to get them from HubJub, but the inconsistent wear wore me down, would get a ticking noise from that link under load after 2.5-3K, even though the rest of the chain had plenty of life left in it. Not had the same issue with the Izumi.


----------



## Smurfy (6 Nov 2013)

mangid said:


> Yep, I'm using Superstar, looks beautiful, and runs really nicely.
> 
> Keep the chain in pretty good condition, it'll be wiped and relubed most days at this time of the year.
> 
> ...





mangid said:


> Yep, that's the one, even used to get them from HubJub, but the inconsistent wear wore me down, would get a ticking noise from that link under load after 2.5-3K, even though the rest of the chain had plenty of life left in it. Not had the same issue with the Izumi.



Useful info. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Nov 2013)

mangid said:


> Yep, I'm using Superstar, looks beautiful, and runs really nicely.
> 
> Keep the chain in pretty good condition, it'll be wiped and relubed most days at this time of the year.
> 
> ...



6k is that miles or kilometers ? Lucky if I get 2000 miles out of a KMC chain on my fixed, in fact about to change out the sprocket and chain after about that sort of miles.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Nov 2013)

colly said:


> Very swish. Are they classed as a shower or a goer?


It's a Shimano chain, so it'll be for show only


----------



## Smurfy (9 Nov 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> 6k is that miles or kilometers ? Lucky if I get 2000 miles out of a KMC chain on my fixed, in fact about to change out the sprocket and chain after about that sort of miles.


I've been through a few KMC chains, and I'm not overly impressed with them. I don't use mudguards, so the chain gets a lot of grit flying off the front wheel onto the chainring and chain, which probably doesn't help. I've just bought an Izumi chain, which will be going on when I get some mudguards sorted.


----------



## mangid (10 Nov 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> 6k is that miles or kilometers ? Lucky if I get 2000 miles out of a KMC chain on my fixed, in fact about to change out the sprocket and chain after about that sort of miles.



6K miles, and silky smooth for all of it.


----------



## ayceejay (10 Nov 2013)

That sounds really tasty mangid: can you post a picture of the whole bike or list what else is in it besides what you mention above. TIA


----------



## Smurfy (10 Nov 2013)

mangid said:


> 6K miles, and silky smooth for all of it.


Is this the £65 super tough Izumi chain you're talking about here?







Edit: Just found your previous post. Six thousand miles for £65 sounds reasonable. None of my KMC chains lasted more than 1500 miles.


----------



## mangid (11 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Is this the £65 super tough Izumi chain you're talking about here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, that's the one, £55 at velodromeshop.net, get yourself a good chain breaker and some loctite.


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2013)

Lol, my SS was a bit grotchy on Friday so I wiped and oiled its chain today, half a link was missing. I'll nip to a lbs to get a replacement tonight but it's better be cheaper than that


----------

